# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  C-Type-Plaster-Bracket

## nelson81

Hello, 
Ive just fed some co-axial cable down the wall for another antenna outlet, and I cant figure out how to install the c-type plaster bracket!! Here is a picture of the bracket www.getprice.com.au/C-Type-Plaster-Bracket-for-Mount-Gpnc_640--41983859.htm 
Many Thanks, 
Craig

----------


## Bedford

Welcome to the forum, 
The main part of the bracket is inserted through a rectangular hole cut in the plaster, so the screw holes in the bracket end up on the inside of the plaster and the two little metal tabs clip over the plaster through the hole and secure it at the bottom edge of the hole. 
If you cut out a rectangular hole to the dimensions of the inside of the C shape, the bracket will fit through but then you need to open the plaster up where the screws need to pass through to the bracket. 
Tip, tie a bit of string on it so you can fish it out if you drop it in the process.

----------


## nelson81

Thanks mate, all done.

----------

